# Vancouver Guitars Canada Jam?



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’m wondering if anyone is interested in an informal jam somewhere in the lower mainland? Before the pandemic I’d organized a couple in Squamish but I wouldn’t be averse to something in the lower mainland. The plan would be to rent a rehearsal space for the day, jam, then maybe a dinner at a local bar/restaurant. It would be a very informal jam with all levels of player invited. The rent for the rehearsal space would be paid by donations from the jammers. We would need at least one drummer and bass player. I was thinking sometime in January or February.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm all in!
They will probably cancel the ferry.... but I can swim. I'm even sure the danelectro is made of enough plastic I could use it as a boat!


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

That's a great idea ! Give me 10 to 15 days notice so I can drive across the country.


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll gladly shuttle someone from the island if anyone has hesitations due to travel.

We can fit at least 2 guitars and an amp in the hatchback. Hell, ill even take the subs out if we need more space!

This is a great idea.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd love to come just to be able to say "I just flew in from Nova Scotia, and boy are my arms tired!"

Sounds like fun hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

What dates do people prefer? January or February? Weekday or Weekend? If we have enough commitment I’ll start looking for the room. There is a great studio here in Squamish if people are into the drive. If not where in the lower mainland would work?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't make it, but... may I offer a simple twelve-bar in A for the set list? It would be such a thrill for me if someone captured my song on their phone and posted it here!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Finvisible-guy-master-aug-20


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can't make it, but... may I offer a simple twelve-bar in A for the set list?


That would be a cool idea for an "online Jam". Everyone use the same backing track then we post our clips in one thread.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm all in!
> They will probably cancel the ferry.... but I can swim. I'm even sure the danelectro is made of enough plastic I could use it as a boat!


do they still do the bathtub race from Nanaimo to Vancouver every year? That would be the way to go.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> do they still do the bathtub race from Nanaimo to Vancouver every year? That would be the way to go.


They do!
The timing is a little off though and so few "boats" actually make it.

Seriously though.... and back on point.

Weekend is best for me, but I'm in either way. Squamish or somewhere in the Lower Mainland. Either month is fine.
I'm not helping lol

Best just hope more folks are interested Kerry or ill be sleeping on your couch after all


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can't make it, but... may I offer a simple twelve-bar in A for the set list? It would be such a thrill for me if someone captured my song on their phone and posted it here!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Finvisible-guy-master-aug-20


Who is going to cart the Hammond B3 to the jam for this track?,... a sprinkle of a horn section too,... mmmmmm, I would love to hear that in the mix.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can't make it, but... may I offer a simple twelve-bar in A for the set list? It would be such a thrill for me if someone captured my song on their phone and posted it here!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Finvisible-guy-master-aug-20


Start a new thread and make the track downloadable. It would be cool to jam to it and to hear what others come up with. I’ll give it a try. BTW there is a weekly improv challenge to a backing track on the Stratocaster forum.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Derek_T said:


> Everyone use the same backing track


It's on a old computer that I hate, but the online jam is a good idea.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Start a new thread and make the track downloadable.


Yes sir. Thanks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can't make it, but... may I offer a simple twelve-bar in A for the set list? It would be such a thrill for me if someone captured my song on their phone and posted it here!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Finvisible-guy-master-aug-20


That's a really good song.

Lol @ "everybody pokin at the phone and the "invisible women." 

When I was about 17 my mom told me ain't no one gonna care if I live or die - so yeah great song ..lol


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FWIW, there used to be a great rehearsal place -- Music Makers -- in Surrey that had a large (1200 sq ft) room upstairs. I have not been out there for years now, and IIRC the owner retired, but a Goggle search suggests the big room is still there: Surrey's Largest Music Rehearsal Studio - Penthouse 26 | Penthouse 26 | Canada


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Air Canada $660 one way toronto to van - WTF


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> Air Canada $660 one way toronto to van - WTF


If you wanna fly out ill cover half and I can put a window in the shed for ya but I'm gonna need you to bring the humidifier 🤣


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Air Canada $660 one way toronto to van - WTF


But, that's in CAD pesos -- deal, eh???


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually flying across the country for a jam is something that I'm dumb enough to do but for the lucky 19 and the cost - like $200 return would be Ok can fly to Flarrida for that.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

DavidP said:


> FWIW, there used to be a great rehearsal place -- Music Makers -- in Surrey that had a large (1200 sq ft) room upstairs. I have not been out there for years now, and IIRC the owner retired, but a Goggle search suggests the big room is still there: Surrey's Largest Music Rehearsal Studio - Penthouse 26 | Penthouse 26 | Canada


Looks like a great room. Decent prices too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Hell, if jam space rentals are that cheap, I'll just send you the money now and let's get this done


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

Saturday or Sunday would work best.
With a couple weeks notice I could make any day of the week, day or evening.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

If you guys are interested in nylon string here it is Vancouver Classic Guitar Society. they still host ensembles, open mic, etc


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't had a lot of interest in this. I'm going to pick a date, Sunday, February 19. I will need at least a couple of people to commit and I will book a studio.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm all in, even of its just a few folks.

If there is a limited interest just do it up in Squamish, ill drive there too


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

Same, I'm in. 
Long overdue, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Weekly reminder that we need some folks to jam.

If your worried about looking like a fool, don't fear, ill be there and promise you will be a star. Grading on the curve of course.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This will be a very informal affair. We will be mostly playing simple two, three or four chord songs. If you can strum cowboy chords it will sound good. I’ll bring a white board to sketch out the chords. It is about having fun and putting faces to online friends as much as the music.

I’ve invited some folks from another forum. Don’t think we’re allowed to mention other forums. Message me if you want to know what forum. The drummer from my band is interested. We need drummers and bass players. I’ll try my best on bass as well as guitar. If you sing you may want to bring your own mic. I will have a couple of spare guitars. The studio will have a pa, mic’s, and amps and I will bring a couple more. Acoustics welcome if they plug in. You can bring your own gear or use mine. If you play keys you will have to bring them.

I’ve been researching rehearsal rooms. This one looks pretty good. It’s a lot closer for me than the one in Surrey.









Rehearsal Studio Vancouver - Soundproof Studio Rental - Pandora's Box Rehearsal Studios


Pandora’s Box Rehearsal Studios Vancouver. Secure jam space for musicians, dancers, and artists. Clean, affordable with great gear and no hidden charges. VIP rooms and specials available. Call now.




www.pandorasboxstudios.com


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> This will be a very informal affair. We will be mostly playing simple two, three or four chord songs. If you can strum cowboy chords it will sound good. I’ll bring a white board to sketch out the chords. It is about having fun and putting faces to online friends as much as the music.
> 
> I’ve invited some folks from another forum. Don’t think we’re allowed to mention other forums. Message me if you want to know what forum. The drummer from my band is interested. We need drummers and bass players. I’ll try my best on bass as well as guitar. If you sing you may want to bring your own mic. I will have a couple of spare guitars. The studio will have a pa, mic’s, and amps and I will bring a couple more. Acoustics welcome if they plug in. You can bring your own gear or use mine. If you play keys you will have to bring them.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking space. Great selection of gear & reasonable pricing,... DW Drums,...hell yeah!
Won't be able to make this one but do post pics and video,... oh. and may I make a request of at least one 'Allman Brothers Band' number to be included in the session.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Studio 19 all the way baby!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to rehearse at Pandora's before Covid, so here's a little FYI. Studio 19 is decent size, rectangular floorspace; the "stage" could fit 5-6 max at a time, then a substantial area in front of that. IIRC, the backline was quite good. It's much more central, with decent street parking in proximity. Another option is Soundhouse Studios (Vancouver’s Best Rehearsal Studio - Rehearsal in Vancouver | Soundhouse Studios), that I've also played in -- a little more upscale but parking is a nightmare, especially with the continuous construction in the area. Largest rehearsal space is the Premier Room, however, I think Pandora's Studio 19 is more accommodating (and cheaper). I guess it comes down to how many players at one time are expected... What's the current head count?

I can't even begin to predict my schedule in mid-February, but will keep this in mind. If I can make it, I may be able to coerce some band mates (hopefully drums & bass) to participate in the frolicking...


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm in.
Acoustic or electric? Perhaps both?
I haven't been to a jam circle since before covid. 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Christmas Bump!

Kerry doesn't want me spending the night on his couch, we already established that a while ago so lets get this going!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

all thumbs said:


> I'm in.
> Acoustic or electric? Perhaps both?
> I haven't been to a jam circle since before covid.
> Looking forward to it.


Either/or Bring both if you want.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

First thing in the new year I'll be booking the studio. Reminder it's Sunday, Feb. 19. All levels of players invited. If you drum or play bass you are needed. If you don't, invite someone who does. I can struggle through on bass if needed but I'm hopeless on drums. Some keys would be nice as well.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Kerry Brown said:


> First thing in the new year I'll be booking the studio. Reminder it's Sunday, Feb. 19. All levels of players invited. If you drum or play bass you are needed. If you don't, invite someone who does. I can struggle through on bass if needed but I'm hopeless on drums. Some keys would be nice as well.


And someone to record that and share with those amongst us who cannot be there .
Enjoy !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Derek_T said:


> And someone to record that and share with those amongst us who cannot be there .
> Enjoy !


If I haven't gotten the laptop by then.... im taking back a star 🤣


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bump to the top. 

I’m going to book the studio next week. It’s on a Sunday. I was thinking noon until 5:00 PM. That should give us a little more than four hours of playing time. Does anyone have any other ideas? Too long? Not long enough? Too early to start?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It's perfect!


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

A great plan!
I am still onboard.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Bump to the top.
> 
> I’m going to book the studio next week. It’s on a Sunday. I was thinking noon until 5:00 PM. That should give us a little more than four hours of playing time. Does anyone have any other ideas? Too long? Not long enough? Too early to start?


Dang good job of organizing, Kerry. Here's hoping for good weather, etc. Should be fun. Way to go!


----------

